
Rationally choosing a life: part II - tome
http://scattered-thoughts.net/blog/2016/05/20/rationally-choosing-a-life-part-ii/
======
tome
> “Hey, I want you to make this thing, here is some money”

I guess “Hey, I want you to make this thing, here is the promise of some
money” comes under this heading too since it is how most consulting works, in
my experience.

------
tome
Related previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10951055](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10951055)

